# Deer Creek payed off!



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Went to Deer Creek yesterday hoping to fill the livewell with some slabs. Noticed everybody was targeting brush, trees and banks picking up a few males. Found the big girls staged in open water 7' to 10' flats off of breaks into deeper drops. The slightest of change in break would pay off before the drop. Chartruese was the choice in color and small hair jigs tipped with minnow through the head was the ticket for my success. They were holding close to bottom 1' to 2' above. Ended up with my limit in about 4 hours and only had to throw back about half dozen shorties. Average was 10 to 12 inch and one 13 1/2 incher. Drift to find the staged females off of these breaks and mark, then target with this presentation. Water temp was 62.5 degrees. Hope it pays off for you. Good luck!


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice write up. Sounds like you had a nice pattern working


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

kfi said:


> Nice write up. Sounds like you had a nice pattern working


Yes it has. Went again yesterday with the same results and limit. Wife and I just got back today and limited out in 3 hours. There was only one other rig in the lot at ramp. Today we even managed a monster 17 1/4 inch beast. Today they wanted tinsel jigs tipped with minnow, chartruese and pink 9' to 11' flats before drop into deeper edges. The big girls are still staged in open water waiting for that magic time. You can get plenty smaller males close and tight to cover everywhere there now. If you want the fat chicks find them staged in open water off of breaks. This method has always paid off for me at several different lakes within my region C.J. , Ceasars and Kiser over the years. Kiser has always been a good lake and favorite with this method for years in the North bay. But my back can't take the punishment in a canoe for long hours like before. You will always pick up a stragler female of any size on brush now and then. Open water on edges is always were I fish in April and some years in early May depending on what type of Spring weather we have had and water temps. Most people don't realize that females move in shallow only for a few or couple days to lay and are not easily catchable while doing so. They then move back to edges usually in deeper water in the 12' and above range to gorge on shad after laying. Remember this time of year is when most bigger shad come in close to rip rap areas and the smaller fry shad are hovering around channels, breaks and humps. Find the smaller shad fry and you will find the fat chicks at the buffet line feeding heavy before laying. If you see a red Lund 16' Dlx model tiller running around Deer Creek with 25 H.p. Mercury give me a shout and will show you how to target with this method. I plan on being there early Tuesday morning. I will be at Indian targeting some eyes tomorrow hoping with some good success.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you going to be out there Wednesday or Thursday during the day?


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the sage advice. This is my second year of chasing slabs the majority of the time. I'm located north central so don't get down that way too often. I was out yesterday on Delaware with three young-uns (13, 10, & 8) and kind of by mistake I think we got onto a pattern similar to what you describe. We started along a creek channel catching a few and with the winds being pretty strong we ended up drifting off the channel and out onto a big flat in 6-8' of water. We would get bites in little spurts out on the flat and the quality definitely improved.

What weight tinsel jigs are you using? You hand tie those or buy them? I've read some good stuff about those but haven't yet tried em out.

Again, thanks for the great insight.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Are you going to be out there Wednesday or Thursday during the day?


No, I unfortunately have to return to work Wednesday. Well, I could come down with Crappieitis! I will keep you posted.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

kfi said:


> Thanks for the sage advice. This is my second year of chasing slabs the majority of the time. I'm located north central so don't get down that way too often. I was out yesterday on Delaware with three young-uns (13, 10, & 8) and kind of by mistake I think we got onto a pattern similar to what you describe. We started along a creek channel catching a few and with the winds being pretty strong we ended up drifting off the channel and out onto a big flat in 6-8' of water. We would get bites in little spurts out on the flat and the quality definitely improved.
> 
> What weight tinsel jigs are you using? You hand tie those or buy them? I've read some good stuff about those but haven't yet tried em out.
> 
> Again, thanks for the great insight.


No problem.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

kfi said:


> Thanks for the sage advice. This is my second year of chasing slabs the majority of the time. I'm located north central so don't get down that way too often. I was out yesterday on Delaware with three young-uns (13, 10, & 8) and kind of by mistake I think we got onto a pattern similar to what you describe. We started along a creek channel catching a few and with the winds being pretty strong we ended up drifting off the channel and out onto a big flat in 6-8' of water. We would get bites in little spurts out on the flat and the quality definitely improved.
> 
> What weight tinsel jigs are you using? You hand tie those or buy them? I've read some good stuff about those but haven't yet tried em out.
> 
> Again, thanks for the great insight.


Delaware is on fire. Vertical presentation dipping brush with long poles. Caught with and without meat. Also just casting 1/32 and 1/16 ounce jigs and twister or paddle tails. White marabou jigs with casting float tipped with wax worms did well. As mentioned, larger females were out a little deeper with tons of males right on the wood. We found 64.5 degree water. My 4 & 5 year olds had a blast!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

kfi said:


> Thanks for the sage advice. This is my second year of chasing slabs the majority of the time. I'm located north central so don't get down that way too often. I was out yesterday on Delaware with three young-uns (13, 10, & 8) and kind of by mistake I think we got onto a pattern similar to what you describe. We started along a creek channel catching a few and with the winds being pretty strong we ended up drifting off the channel and out onto a big flat in 6-8' of water. We would get bites in little spurts out on the flat and the quality definitely improved.
> 
> What weight tinsel jigs are you using? You hand tie those or buy them? I've read some good stuff about those but haven't yet tried em out.
> 
> Again, thanks for the great insight.


VMC 1/16 and 1/8 ounce. Outlet Bait & Tackle has clearance sales every year on them during the winter months.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Delaware is on fire. Vertical presentation dipping brush with long poles. Caught with and without meat. Also just casting 1/32 and 1/16 ounce jigs and twister or paddle tails. White marabou jigs with casting float tipped with wax worms did well. As mentioned, larger females were out a little deeper with tons of males right on the wood. We found 64.5 degree water. My 4 & 5 year olds had a blast!
> View attachment 234777


Nice pic! Have yet to take my grandsons yet.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

slabseeker said:


> Nice pic! Have yet to take my grandsons yet.


Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## deercreek (Mar 5, 2016)

Big fish 17.25 I would like to see a picture of that one . Thanks for the report . I will look you up.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

deercreek said:


> Big fish 17.25 I would like to see a picture of that one . Thanks for the report . I will look you up.


Have no smart phone, but pm me and I can send you pic by text once I get your number.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Slab I am going to Deer Creek Tues. Taking. A buddy we will be in Red Lund 1775 with 115 Mercury OptiMax no kicker, hope to see ya!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

angler69 said:


> Hey Slab I am going to Deer Creek Tues. Taking. A buddy we will be in Red Lund 1775 with 115 Mercury OptiMax no kicker, hope to see ya!


Change of plans for me. Pounded the saugeye today at Indian, going back there in the morning. Will catch you on the water sometime another day. Good luck!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

deercreek said:


> Big fish 17.25 I would like to see a picture of that one . Thanks for the report . I will look you up.


Have a feeling it was one of those Lake Choctaw slabs that has made it's way through the creeks and Madison Lake down to Deer Creek. Just like how the occasional wipers make their way down. Choctaw has monster crappie in that lake.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

I hit Deer Creek yesterday with my 6 year old daughter. We caught a lot of crappie right along the channel. She even managed to catch 2 fish Ohio crappie which I submitted today. I was surprised to find the crappie are still in deeper water or along the channel instead of up in the shallows. They should be there real soon though with this nice weather.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Went to D.C. Today caught loads of 9 1/2 to 11 inch crappie most 8-10' deep Chart. And pink were hot! Tried up shallow caught a few of the smaller ones and just a few that were turning black. 61° out deep 65° up in shallow coves


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

angler69 said:


> Went to D.C. Today caught loads of 9 1/2 to 11 inch crappie most 8-10' deep Chart. And pink were hot! Tried up shallow caught a few of the smaller ones and just a few that were turning black. 61° out deep 65° up in shallow coves


Thanks for the update! Burned up the saugeyes again yesterday at Indian. Might have to make it back down to Deer Creek tomorrow for some more slab action. Wife and I are headed back to Indian today to put the smack down on some eyes.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sounds like I better get over there . Just got back from Pickwick lake in Alabama . The crappie down there are downright huge . But I didn't even come close to a 17 incher !


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

sharp33 said:


> Sounds like I better get over there . Just got back from Pickwick lake in Alabama . The crappie down there are downright huge . But I didn't even come close to a 17 incher !


Yea, it was a monster for Ohio public waters for sure. Caught some that big and one 19" inch at a gravel north of Urbana before, but nothing like that on public waters. Found a dead crappie at Kiser once that measured 21 1/2 inches. My buddy and I could not believe their was crappie that big in Kiser. Another buddy of mine seen a guy catch a 22" at Cowan at the marina docks. Their there, just rare. I know what you mean about Alabama crappie, My dad and I use to fish Weiss Lake when I was younger. Seeing all those mounted 4 to 6 pound crappie at all the local bait shops and diners use too wow us.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dang 19/20/22" crappie is insane! Anywhere! I've seen a 19" but was from down south an a 17-1/2 " caught local but not bye me.... I've been extatic about the 13-14" fish I've been getting lately haha


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Are you going to be out there Wednesday or Thursday during the day?


Going back down in the morning too try and fill the livewell with some slabs again. Hope to see ya! I took the whole week off might even be back down Friday. Either Deer Creek or Indian, have not decided yet for Friday.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

slabseeker said:


> . I know what you mean about Alabama crappie, My dad and I use to fish Weiss Lake when I was younger. Seeing all those mounted 4 to 6 pound crappie at all the local bait shops and diners use too wow us.


Wow, how cool would that be to go to all of the bait shops and diners in Alabama that all have crappie mounted on the walls larger than the established world records for white or black crappie?

You are probably the only person in the US that has ever caught a crappie over 19" and actually seen another over 21" and then on top of all of that to have your buddy witness the catch of a 22" , all in Ohio is ..........amazing.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey...I love a good fish story but...I also call BS!

Why am I picturing some dude with a mullet in a trucker hat saying, "I swear to gawd he did."

Also, only 1 of the top 25 fish were even taken in Alabama. Hey...coincidently the same amount as Ohio had! 

White Crappie: 5.3 lbs - 19"
https://www.igfa.org/species/123-crappie-white.aspx?CommonName=123-crappie-white.aspx

Black Crappie: 5.0 lbs - Data too old for length
https://www.igfa.org/species/122-crappie-black.aspx?CommonName=122-crappie-black.aspx

http://www.landbigfish.com/staterecords/fishrecords.cfm?order=weight&sortorder=desc&ID=13


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Did that 22"crappie look like this?


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

BS! My ---! Tell you what, come by the house and see the 19 incher on the wall. Pm any time and give you directions. Like I stated, I did'nt catch the 21" but seen dead washed up on the bank at Kiser. I actually thought it was a dead Wiper when first seen. For the 22" caught at cowan it was even in the Fish Finder magazine. I caught the 19" in a gravel pit that seen little fishing presence. Do a little more research on Weiss lake Alabama back in the 80's before you spout off and call someone a liar. Jealous or hater, which one?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Definitely a hater! I want one that big so my name is in a record book! Biggest to date is only a 17.25" caught/landed in Big Run at Alum Creek up near the power lines along the rocks when I was in my teens before cell phone cameras. I can relate to no picture = didn't happen. 

It's all good man!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a Samsung flip phone. Pm me your phone # and I will send you the pics of the crappie on the wall and the 17 1/4 from the other day. Mr. "Legend in the making".


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

slabseeker said:


> I have a Samsung flip phone. Pm me your phone # and I will send you the pics of the crappie on the wall and the 17 1/4 from the other day. Mr. "Legend in the making".


Pm sent.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Slabseeker is legit! Some nice fish he texted me!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Slabseeker is legit! Some nice fish he texted me!


Thanks Brahmabull for setting the record straight. I have no need to lie about fish. Just "old and tired" not "old and grumpy".


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Wow, how cool would that be to go to all of the bait shops and diners in Alabama that all have crappie mounted on the walls larger than the established world records for white or black crappie?
> 
> You are probably the only person in the US that has ever caught a crappie over 19" and actually seen another over 21" and then on top of all of that to have your buddy witness the catch of a 22" , all in Ohio is ..........amazing.


 I have seen a 19-1/2 " post spawn crappie,that had been sitting on ice all night. Believe it or not. No sweat here.

To see that many big crappie in a life time is amazing. I only hope to catch one close to that in my life time! And if I catch it local that would be icing on the cake


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Slabseeker is legit! Some nice fish he texted me!


He may be legit but he didn't see a 6-lb crappie hanging on any wall anywhere. I'm infinity percent confident in saying that


----------

